# My Flashlight collecting



## Ethen (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hey Guys:Here is my little flashlight collection.Please teach ! * 

*Attentionics heavy! O(∩_∩)O~
*

SureFire M2
SureFire M2L (M2+KX4)
SureFire E1E
SureFire TW4 (E1E+KL4)
SureFire SC1

SUNWAYMAN M40C
SUNWAYMAN M10R
SUNWAYMAN V10R
SUNWAYMAN L10A

N-light B2
N-light B3
N-light ST60
N-light Atomic bomb

Ultrafire C2
Ultrafire C8
Ultrafire 503B
Ultrafire WF-1000
Ultrafire Focus Lens

ThruNite V1
ThruNite V2
ThruNite XML

JETBeam MK II AA&14500
JETBeam MK II 2*AA
JETBeam MK II Ti

VERSATI ST-1 Ti AA
VERSATI ET10 Ti AAA

Olight SR50
Fire-Foxes 35W HID
DST TLR
Torch Light JM07
100mw 532 Laser
RAY S20
Shanfeng AA
Stainless Steel AAA
......


----------



## Ethen (Apr 4, 2011)

*









*

*SureFire TW4*
*



*

*E1E&TW4*
*


















*
*






*

*SureFire M2*
*






*


*SUNWAYMAN M40C&M10R&L10A*
*



*

*SUNWAYMAN M40C*
*



























*

*Olight SR50*

*









*


----------



## rich297 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditto..I especially like the one's of the SF's. Great photo skills! And Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Ethen (Apr 5, 2011)

My favorite SureFire M2 and TW4
VERSATI ST-1 Titabnium AA . Also like


----------



## Ethen (Apr 5, 2011)

*



*


*VERSATI ST-1&ET10 (Ti)*
*






*

*N-LIGHT ATOMIC BOMB ( Stainless Steel R123&16340)*
*



*




*VERSATI ET10 (Ti AAA)*
*



*

*ThruNite Catapult V2*
*






*

*DST TLR(Ti AA&14500)*
*












*



*



*

*JETBeam MK II*

*



























*

*Ultrafire WF-1000&C8*
*



*
*Ultrafire 503B*
*









*
*Fire-Foxes 35W HID*
*









*

*SUNWAYMAN V10R*
*






*


----------



## Southpaw1969 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ethen said:


>


 

What is the light on the right (the bigger one)? 

What are the stats on it? Lumens? Lux? throw or flood or? It looks nice. Ti right?


----------



## Ethen (Apr 5, 2011)

Southpaw1969 said:


> What is the light on the right (the bigger one)?
> 
> What are the stats on it? Lumens? Lux? throw or flood or? It looks nice. Ti right?


 
Yes.Ti right （AA&14500）
This is VERSATI ST-1
LED Original is XPG-R5.I turned it into XM-L T6


----------



## Ethen (Apr 5, 2011)

LOOK this lamp


MY DIY















Luminous skeleton and deuterium tube


----------



## Bwana (Apr 5, 2011)

May I ask where you purchase the 2nd from the left Holster, group pic


----------



## Ethen (Apr 5, 2011)

Bwana said:


> May I ask where you purchase the 2nd from the left Holster, group pic


 
Certainly.the 2nd Holster In our domestic custom flashlight forum


----------



## T45 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! that *was* pic heavy! Great pictures though.


----------



## garryx (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks awesome~:devil:


----------



## Bwana (Apr 6, 2011)

Ethen said:


> Certainly.the 2nd Holster In our domestic custom flashlight forum



Do you have a link to that ? Thank you


----------



## Scuderia (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Collection and Great Photos. :twothumbs


----------



## ponts (Apr 10, 2011)

Great collection! I'm a newb here and I'm hoping to build up a collection, although not likely as big as yours. What is your favorite EDC light? I have a Quark mini AA coming and I'm going to push it a bit and use AW 1450's in it for my EDC.


----------



## Ethen (Apr 11, 2011)

ponts said:


> Great collection! I'm a newb here and I'm hoping to build up a collection, although not likely as big as yours. What is your favorite EDC light? I have a Quark mini AA coming and I'm going to push it a bit and use AW 1450's in it for my EDC.



Welcome to CPF,I am also a novice
My favorite EDC is the two teams
VERSATI ST-1 and ET10(TI AA&TI AAA)
ST-1 support AA&14500,Maximum 1.8A drive XML-T6 Use 14500.Minimum output can be used 13 hours.I like the combination of


----------



## lanman (Jul 29, 2011)

That's so cool so professional......


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you *Ethen* for the nice photos of your great lights! :thumbsup:

Regards, Patric


----------



## New_World (Aug 14, 2011)

love the pics! (drooling)


----------

